# Failed Podcast Adventure



## AlwaysLost (Sep 6, 2017)

So it was a slow day on STP and I didn't get up in time to catch the one bus into town.

I realized I needed a hobby other than rereading every post on STP another. Time to stop living vicariously through u.

So I decided to make an attempt at Podcasting. I crashed and burned but I figured I'd share my shame with all of you so u could get a good laugh at my expense.

Gotta get out and try to scam/spange me up some art supplies and get back to what I'm really good at.

Grounded til Monday but I think I may try to travel. This sqaut and city is too dead. Nothing happening.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 6, 2017)

My house13oom website is basically a bust right now to. I have like 10 unfinished blogs I have not posted. I tried to go back couple nights ago but most of the unfinished parts are lost in the mist of time and drinking.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 6, 2017)

nivoldoog said:


> My house13oom website is basically a bust right now to. I have like 10 unfinished blogs I have not posted. I tried to go back couple nights ago but most of the unfinished parts are lost in the most of time and drinking.



Heh I will come check it out soon. I'm spinning my wheels here.


----------

